# Looking for gorgeous patent shoes for this Fall/Winter?..look at these babies...



## BronzedVampy (Jul 22, 2007)

They are amazing and comfy by Moschino, good arch support, the leather is soft and easy on the feet, the heel is 4 inches, but they don't feel that high when you walk, they look great with leg ware..
Here some pics of the shoes on me..they are available at Zappos and Shopbop.
Sexy with bare legs





cute with winter tights




Funky with colorful tights




Retro with fishnets




Classic with black tights









Versatile shoes..what do you  think?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2007)

oh my GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those are FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats! *must get a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 23, 2007)

Those are delicious! They transform into so many looks with the legwear.  I think I might "need" those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for sharing the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Killer legs, btw!


I love Zappos.  I was just drooling over these on Zappos.











I can't decide which one I like better.  That usually translates into me buying both.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 23, 2007)

those are great shoes!! They look great with alot of things!
and to MAC WHORE, i like the black better but theyre both super cute


----------



## triccc (Jul 23, 2007)

oh man mac whore... i love those!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

Those shoes are h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t! Enjoy them!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohh.. I like them.. I have a pair of white ones but I don't know what to wear it with lol


----------



## candied (Jul 23, 2007)

wow, those shoes are gorgeous and so versatile!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## daFilli (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BronzedVampy* 

 
_They are amazing and comfy by Moschino, good arch support, the leather is soft and easy on the feet, the heel is 4 inches, but they don't feel that high when you walk, they look great with leg ware..
Here some pics of the shoes on me..they are available at Zappos and Shopbop.
Sexy with bare legs




cute with winter tights




Funky with colorful tights




Retro with fishnets




Classic with black tights









Versatile shoes..what do you think?_

 

really pretty. u've got nice legs... nice shape no blemishes. i wanted a pair of ankle paitent boots like these....





and i'm thinking about buying these Christian Loubouton's from ebay...





not sure yet though...


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 23, 2007)

the hotness!!! i saw this thread and would always forget to click on it, but i'm so glad i remembered it was something i wanted to see.... i am so in love with t straps right now.. this are spitting hot fire!! thanks!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 26, 2007)

Those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2007)

LOVE THOSE SHOES!!!!!  Amazing.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 30, 2007)

Great finds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love shoes haha.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't you just love tights?!?!?! I bought these Wolford thights just last week for fall. HOTNESS!!! 









I also bought these shoes from Nordstroms. They look so much better in person!





Oh and MAC_Whore I like the 2nd shoes better.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2007)

bronzedvampy, those shoes are super hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've recently fell in love with t-strap heels and i've been dying to get me a pair...looks like i've finally found one haha


----------

